# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  VPN cho Macbook

## jpsakura98

mình đang dùng macbook pro, hiện tại mình muốn dùng vpn để chơi game cho mượt cho thoải mái thì nên dùng loại vpn miễn phí hoặc trả phí nào ???

----------


## dangvanthao

> mình đang dùng macbook pro, hiện tại mình muốn dùng vpn để chơi game cho mượt cho thoải mái thì nên dùng loại vpn miễn phí hoặc trả phí nào ???


nếu bạn dùng vpn để chơi game thì nên build 1 con để chơi riêng, vì các dịch vụ vpn thường tính tiền theo băng thông.

----------

